# Public Transportation in Sharjah



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy New Year!!!! I was wondering if Sharjah has any public transportation services. From my research I've read that some of the other Emirates do, but wasn't certain about Sharjah. If not, are there reasonable used car dealerships to purchase a car? My appointment will be for 3 years initially and clearly will need to get around and don't want to rely on cabs.....

Thanks...


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, there are public buses but I don't have much info on that.

You can get info from stc dot gov dot ae

For used cars dealerships, there are lots of them......you can get yourself a car but exclude the first month of your stay at least as you will not be able to get a DL in less than a month.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Amaksoud..... I will research the link you sent me...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bus system isnt great in sharjah. Taxis are decently cheap. The good thing about sharjah is there are little 'shops' everywhere so you wont have far to go probly in the evening/after work to get things. Back and forth to work, is another story. Hope you are working in sharjah. Traffic can be a nightmare.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Jynxgirl- yes I will be working and living in Sharjah so that would hopefully alleviate that issue... I really would prefer not to purchase a car but I'm still negotiating a car in my package.... Really would love or live in a more city like dwelling close to shops, etc. 

I now live in the burbs here in the states so that would be a nice change for my family...,

Thanks...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sharjah is quite large. And is a city. You can live in high rise apartment complexus that have shops lining the street below, having fresh food, drinks, bread, etc delivered with just a phone call down to the store. You can also live in a villa along the side streets and be away from the hustle and bustle. Can still have delivery but the bread isnt piping hot when delivered. 

Is the company providing you housing or you will locate and decide on your own? Some parts are not so great and the smells (it is more industrial area) are quite harsh at different times. I have a friend who lives along the ocean road in a high rise apartment building and is nice and simple there. Another friend lives in the interior of sharjah and is horribly congested and always smells horrible. Be careful where you choose.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Living in the high rise complexes would be preferred, and along the water nice. The school will be providing housing and I have a family of four so clearly accommodations that were comparable to that...l I would love to get out there before my August appointment, but not certain if it's feasible....


----------

